# Dior or Lancome Foundation?



## krissy1984

Hi all,

My wedding is in just over a week and I was wondering which of the two would you say is best for foundation? My friend is getting me 25% of the prices so I wanted to get the best foundation? I have MAC but it makes me look quite orange which I don't want! Any advice would be great please

Also worried about the rain for next saturday, will it ruin my day if it rains? :cry:


----------



## mama2b

Can you not try a sample of each first and see which gives you the best result ?


----------



## twiggy56

Id go into Debenhams if you can and do quick testers of them on your skin...

But iv had both and preferred Dior!


----------



## Timid

If MAC makes you look orange, you're using the wrong colour/tone for your skin.

Go back to your local MAC counter and ask for advice :)

Tx


----------



## NuKe

sorry I'm no help whatsoever on the foundation front, never worn it in my life! 

Just wanted to say... NO. Even if it pishes down the entire day, you will be floating on air and won't give two shits. I promise. :hugs:


----------



## krissy1984

Ahh thanks girls, I think I may ust ask for samples and then choose over the weekend, I don't need time to practise putting the foundation on, I always wear it lol

Ah NuKe thank you, I am getting so excited now so by the day the weather probably won't affect me! :)


----------



## NuKe

I live in Northern Ireland and in reality it will probably rain... but I doubt I'll care... plus wedding pics with umbrellas will look more interesting! :haha:


----------



## krissy1984

That's true, I was looking at some lovely white umbrellas! Hmm may get one now just in case! :)


----------



## NuKe

ive got a massive rainbow one and one that has lights in it :haha:


----------



## krissy1984

ohh i wanna see a pic!!


----------



## honeybee2

I agree massive umbrellas- which one did you get in the end? x


----------

